

More women needed on trading floors - ritug84
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Business/Intl_Business/Women_for_stock_markets_as_men_suffer_testosterone_effect/rssarticleshow/3645727.cms
Interesting comparision between men and bulls - "both enjoy runs of growing confidence as they beat off rivals. Each time they win a fight, they get more aggressive, taking bigger risks until they lose." But, is it not true for all young achievers... irrespective of the gender?
======
ErrantX
I dont buy it. Greed is the major problem: bigger risks for higher rewards. I
think both sexes (in that situation) would suffer pretty equally...

~~~
ritug84
Completely agree!

------
ritug84
Interesting comparision between men and bulls - "both enjoy runs of growing
confidence as they beat off rivals. Each time they win a fight, they get more
aggressive, taking bigger risks until they lose." But, is it not true for all
young achievers... irrespective of the gender?

------
tesseract
As long as they aren't attractive women.
[http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=18...](http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1810021)

~~~
ritug84
Ah well.. i would look at it as yet another explaination (excuse) for failure!

